# Vizsla Barking at Guests when they move



## Evpool (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 

Our 1 year old Vizsla, Tucker, recently became very agitated around three guests of ours who stayed over for the weekend. These guests had come over many times before but this time, our dog wouldn’t leave them alone. When our guests would get up from the table or walk up the stairs our dog would suddenly begin aggressively barking. This is very worrisome to my wife and I. Tucker did growl at my young nephew once before as my nephew was hiding behind his mother as he never had a dog growing up and was scared. We removed Tucker from the situation and put him in his bed but I’m at a loss for what else to do with the most recent situation. Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He thinks he is doing his job, but is a little confused. If the friends are good friends, have them over again and let them interact with him a lot. It may still happen with strangers and different combinations of people. It's hard to tell.
It may also be time to crate him, as he can't handle that much change in his environment.
I had a friend that had been over many times but one day Gunnr decided she was not okay with him coming in the house. He took her on a couple of trips to the dump and they were buddies again after that.
Dogs can be weird.


----------

